# 100 Posts



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay so all this talk lately about getting more stars has gotten me a little competitive. So I want to reach 100 posts before I go home for Christmas, cause who know what sort of internet access I will have there. At the moment I am still not even sure who house I am staying at, so hey. 
So come on guys I need some help got 6 more to go, and I am staying away from some of the post currently going on cause they are a little contentious for my blood.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay so all this talk lately about getting more stars has gotten me a little competitive. So I want to reach 100 posts before I go home for Christmas, cause who know what sort of internet access I will have there. At the moment I am still not even sure who house I am staying at, so hey.
> So come on guys I need some help got 6 more to go, and I am staying away from some of the post currently going on cause they are a little contentious for my blood.


I'd of thought you would be well up for a little bit of contention at the moment moneypenny the amount of abuse you've been giving me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're such a sensitive soul....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Awe poor crazy, that's just me showing you how much I have missed you over the last few weeks.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does Bermuda even have a phone line???


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Does Bermuda even have a phone line???


HA HA HA very funny  

Yes actully just the one though, so we have to book our time on it, which is why I am not sure if I am going to be able to long on and read about you and your shenanigans.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

So, this is the place to randomly post to get your century? I am nearly there...


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally! I get to make my 100th post! OK, two more meetings left today and then it is Barasti o'clock!!!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you drunken people hey!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you drunken people hey!


The word you are looking for is 'thirsty'!! Drunken would imply that we are alcoholics, who go out every weekend and just get hammered for the sake of it!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> The word you are looking for is 'thirsty'!! Drunken would imply that we are alcoholics, who go out every weekend and just get hammered for the sake of it!


And of course that would be a mistaken judgement. With the possible exception of the miscreant from Bolton, I think any objective assessment of our little group would fall under the description:

"A collective of highly cultured individuals, hailing from diverse parts of the globe yet subtly alloyed through a shared purpose and appreciation of the qualities brought through fermented grape and grain."

This is what happens when you spend all day rebutting Auditor's reports...


----------

